# Why is Naomi SD Women's Champion?



## Braun (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't get her appeal,she's only good at dancing and the occasional moonsault. Which she hurt herself doing,and nearly Alexa Bliss as well.

So even in the spot monkey sense she's still not that good. Lita was less sloppy,and boy was Lita sloppy luchadora.


She's not anything to write home about in the mic department.

Sounds as if she's trying to pronounce the words correctly,and rehearsing.

Her wrestling is ploddy,and very inconsistent. Those kicks she does looks ridiculous,and she's also botch prone.

Why is she champion? And her face isn't nice to look at,I mean why not call up Ember moon. She's tons better in ring,looks better,has an amazing finisher and hates hussies who dance like strippers walking to the ring.

Who wanted her as champion?

Horrible idea,just don't give it back to Chuckie's daughter.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

She's garbage. Her mic skills are horrible. She should be released & go be a backup dancer somewhere.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Orlando Florida.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Crasp said:


> Orlando Florida.


Why did she even win it in the first place lmao


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Keeping it warm for Charlotte would be my guess.


----------



## Braun (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



JafarMustDie said:


> She's garbage. Her mic skills are horrible. She should be released & go be a backup dancer somewhere.


She really does suck horribly at this pro wrestling thing.

Like I said in the OP,she's only good at dancing. She should just leave and go make a YouTube channel on how to twerk.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Because she is black.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

We're going to have this thread at least once every week now aren't we?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Reotor said:


> We're going to have this thread at least once every week now aren't we?


We should have a "Naomi is trash megathread" tbh


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

To give her a pat on the back for her work over her tenure, and i'm assuming so Charlotte can come to SD and take the belt, to then eventually feud with the likes of Mickie and Becky.

I can't say i'm impressed though, Naomi has never really stood out to me.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



JafarMustDie said:


> Why did she even win it in the first place lmao


Basically because WWE wanted her to do press as the hometown girl as Champ. Then of course her botchy ass got injured again and screwed up another angle. That's why the division was basically doing nothing until she returned. I still think she wasn't going to win at Mania originally, but she got injured so they changed the original plans so she can have a big comeback in her hometown to beat the heel that "injured" her. Basically they don't give a shit about this division if you couldn't tell from the 5 minutes at Mania.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> To give her a pat on the back for her work over her tenure, and i'm assuming so Charlotte can come to SD and take the belt, to then eventually feud with the likes of Mickie and Becky.
> 
> I can't say i'm impressed though, Naomi has never really stood out to me.


_*
That is how I felt when she won the title at WM 33. I felt that they gave her a pat on the back and that was it. In my honest opinion, I think she is just holding that belt until either Charlotte or Sasha Banks comes to SD to take it away from her. *_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*
> That is how I felt when she won the title at WM 33. I felt that they gave her a pat on the back and that was it. In my honest opinion, I think she is just holding that belt until either Charlotte or Sasha Banks comes to SD to take it away from her. *_


They did a similar thing with Zack Ryder at Mania 32, to be fair to WWE they like giving people their crowning moments but that's all it is, it's more often a transitional move than anything else.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Because she's from Orlando and she's been with them as long as she has and never won the Divas Title. She actually, in my view, had potential when she was set to originally take the title from AJ Lee but of course Aksana injured her. She's been extremely sloppy ever since. 

Now, I'll be waiting for another Naomi hate thread that gets posted in a few days asking this exact question...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

She has an awesome entrance, and has gotten better at showing personality. She's always been able to do some good things in the ring. She's not my favorite but she seems rejuvenated, and in a weak Smackdown womens division her holding the title is fine.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

It seemed like the crowds were starting to get behind her, so they acted. I don't have a huge problem with it. I assume it will be a short reign and Charlotte will beat her for it, have to get her up to those 16 reigns


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

She's been around for a while, so they're probably rewarding her (i.e. "You deserve it! *clap clap clap* You deserve it!").

Also:

1). Her crowd responses are great for a women's wrestler. Which other females do better?

2). Her skin tone makes her marketable (sorry to say).

3). The women's division could use a strong face. Naomi vs Charlotte, Naomi vs Nia Jax, Naomi vs heel Sasha Banks, Naomi vs Emma --- all are possibilities in the future.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Because she consistently gets the best reactions out of any woman on Smackdown aside from maybe Becky Lynch. The way she has completely reinvented herself has been amazing, and she has gone from being someone overlooked for less talented women, to now being at the forefront of womens wrestling on Smackdown.

She deserves everything she has gotten after her decade of hard work, and the way she has managed to get over with the crowd. Her haters are just acting pathetic at this point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Well there's the obvious being from Orlando and she's finally getting her due for years of work but she's also done something that the rest of the SD Women except maybe Becky have done and that's get consistent reactions from the crowd. She's the most over SD Woman at the moment. 

So I mean I get people think she's bad in the ring I mean Alexa is sh*t in the ring too but not nearly as many people complained about her. Sure they'll then say "but but but, Alexa is good on the mic" (without being able to name one good promo of hers of course) but sure she might be but to that I go back to Naomi is over, the fans are behind her and that's over half the battle.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Pity. It's a participation award. Everybody gets one now.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Because that's who they decided to put the title on.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Because that's who they decided to put the title on.


Riveting. Any other gems of wisdom? Perhaps next you'll tell us how water is wet?


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Racist much?! What does her being black have to do with anything? We can see she is black, tell us something that we don't know.. Noami deserved the belt, better wrestler than that other brat Alexa. Where are the comments Alexa won the belt undeservedly because she is white? Because we damn know she didn't win for her wrestling skills.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



ForYourOwnGood said:


> Riveting. Any other gems of wisdom? Perhaps next you'll tell us how water is wet?


Water is wet? I didn't even know that.

The question is pretty stupid in itself and is just an excuse to complain about someone being champion.

The truth is you could say tons of different things about why Naomi is currently the SD Women's Champion. They may have wanted to give her the title as a thank you for her years of service. It may be because someone in WWE sees something in her as a performer that is worth cultivating. Maybe it's about trying to legitimize as many talents as possible in hopes of helping the division gain traction. 

Do you want my answer on how I feel about? It doesn't jive with the negativity going around.

I think you may as well give her a shot at being the top face on SD no one else is staking claim to it in WWE's eyes. Plus she is an unknown commodity right now. She has awkward timing, but so does Bayley, Alexa, Carmella and a host of others. The way I see it is Naomi is a little behind some of the girls developmentally, but her biggest issue is timing and that can be fixed(whether it will be or not is up for debate) with more ring time with veteran performers. She is the product of a different era, especially when it comes to how they develop their women wrestlers. She didn't have the luxury of being trained by Sara Amato nor did she have the luxury of WWE caring about their women devloping into "wrestlers". Naomi could be a perfectly serviceable babyface, she could remedy the timing issues and be fine. She's good looking, likeable, has a few cool spots and now an interesting submission to go with the neat signature spots. I don't find her terrible on the mic she isn't great, but in terms of the women especially the ones on SD currently she is above average. I can't bag on her for the finishes to the last couple matches because all the girls(and guys) are just going by the layout they are given.

Is that better?


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Well it's not because she's all that good or drawing money in any kind of way.

She's champ because she Deserves it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

As someone who finds her dull she has gotten fairly over on Smackdown and also Mania was in home town so home girl factor. Bit silly to switch the title off her but nothing against her having a small reign. She is not the most popular but she has gotten over


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

LEL it's not cause she's black :lmao If that was the case, why have there been so few black men to win the WHC?

Naomi got her gimmick over, people give her good reactions, which is a good thing for your champion to have. I never expected her to be somebody like Charlotte in-ring, but she's perfectly fine. Saying she's horrible would also mean pretty much every single woman on SD outside of Becky and Mickie are horrible wrestlers, which the vast majority probably wouldn't say. 

She's fine as champion. I have no problem with her.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

I think they're just killing time until they can get one of the women from RAW over to SD. As part of the transition, Naomi had a chance for a rub for Black history month, having WM in her hometown, and being a steady worker at whatever they've given her for the last few years. I kinda like it. It doesn't make for the best TV right now but it shows they might not be panicking. Rather than blowing up the division with some swerves to try to ignite some immediate interest, maybe they're planning some more long-term and better.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> To give her a pat on the back for her work over her tenure, and i'm assuming so Charlotte can come to SD and take the belt, to then eventually feud with the likes of Mickie and Becky.
> 
> I can't say i'm impressed though, Naomi has never really stood out to me.


Oh great participation trophies at least Zack was over when he won it last year (After years of jobbing)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

She's become one of the more popular women they have with her athleticism and her entrance.

Why not put the title on her?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Transitional champion for The Queen to dispatch.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



TD Stinger said:


> She's become one of the more popular women they have with her athleticism and her entrance.
> 
> Why not put the title on her?


Because passed her entrance their is nothing but a botch machine.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

To be honest, none of the WWE female talents are all that great. I like Naomi -- she's athletic, and she's got a great body (dat ass!). Personally I think she's one of the best-looking girls on the roster.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> Because passed her entrance their is nothing but a botch machine.


She's not perfect. But she's exciting and she's getting more and more over.

I see no problem with putting the title on her. Especially when Alexa, who I'm a big fan of, wasn't exactly lighting the world on fire as champion.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Naomi, unlike Alexa " I come out to crickets/I am a poor man's Maryse/Trish" Bliss, actually gets a reaction. You don't get "You Deserve It Chants" if people aren't behind you.

She's not the best wrestler, but she doesn't have to be. The fans like her athleticism, her spots, and her character. 

This forum can be am echo chamber. It's too fixated on the My Little Pony Club, whose best days are behind them in NXT.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



TD Stinger said:


> She's not perfect. But she's exciting and she's getting more and more over.
> 
> I see no problem with putting the title on her. Especially when Alexa, who I'm a big fan of, wasn't exactly lighting the world on fire as champion.


Well throwing everyone in their killed her second reign due to everyone having to beat her to make each one credible should have been Mickie vs Becky vs Alexa ( I would have had Alexa keep it their)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> Well throwing everyone in their killed her second reign due to everyone having to beat her to make each one credible should have been Mickie vs Becky vs Alexa ( I would have had Alexa keep it their)


Even during her first reign, I wasn't overly impressed. She did her best work and had her best matches before she won the belt. After she won it, she was just underwhelming to me.

And this is WWE. Every champions is a chump (except for Lesnar).


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



heel_turn said:


> Naomi, unlike Alexa " I come out to crickets/I am a poor man's Maryse/Trish" Bliss, actually gets a reaction. You don't get "You Deserve It Chants" if people aren't behind you.
> 
> She's not the best wrestler, but she doesn't have to be. The fans like her athleticism, her spots, and her character.
> 
> This forum can be am echo chamber. It's too fixated on the My Little Pony Club, whose best days are behind them in NXT.


Poor man's Trish and Maryse? While she is compared to Trish a lot she is no poor man's her. Maryse? Besides you trying to it my first and second against each other what are the comparison's that they are blonde? That they both use a DDT as a finish? Also let's compare Bliss and Maryse in say '09 or '10

Strikes:Bliss wins 
Wrestling ability:Bliss wins
Character work:Bliss wins 
Mic (in English):Bliss wins 
Move set: Bliss wins
Finishers:Bliss(Snap DDT and Rounding Moonsault) vs Maryse (Roundhouse Kick and Snap DDT)
Eye Candy:??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? depends on person for me Bliss is high 10 and Maryse a middle 10 
Being taken serious by WWE: Bliss Wins 
How many memorable match's does Maryse have?

and back on Naomi passed her entrance not many people care about her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Why not? The division is garbage anyway, Bliss was a crap Champ both times, Beckys reign was a dud. Its not like Naomi as Champ has halted some great division, its been shit for months and months now.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



TD Stinger said:


> Even during her first reign, I wasn't overly impressed. She did her best work and had her best matches before she won the belt. After she won it, she was just underwhelming to me.
> 
> And this is WWE. Every champions is a chump (except for Lesnar).


Both reigns where plagued with bad booking


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why not? The division is garbage anyway, Bliss was a crap Champ both times, Beckys reign was a dud. Its not like Naomi as Champ has halted some great division, its been shit for months and months now.


Bad booking on Becky's and both of Alexa's not really all their fault


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> Both reigns where plagued with bad booking


Even with bad booking (which her 1st title reign wasn't that bad), I still expect a talent to be able to show out with her performances and again, Alexa (just in my opinion), took a step down once she won the championship.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



JafarMustDie said:


> She's garbage. Her mic skills are horrible. She should be released & go be a backup dancer somewhere.


This ^

People seriously need to stop use the racism card.No one cares about her being black.
It's her being awful at everything why she is hated.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

She's entertaining, gets a good reaction on a normal basis, has an exciting albeit simple gimmick, can go in the ring and is pretty adaptable, and passable on the mic.

:draper2


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Black Widow said:


> This ^
> 
> People seriously need to stop use the racism card.No one cares about her being black.
> It's her being awful at everything why she is hated.


I dunno what you are watching if you think she is hated.

I can't wait until Sasha gets the belt again around this forum, gonna be really fun that.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Black Widow said:


> This ^
> 
> People seriously need to stop use the racism card.No one cares about her being black.
> It's her being awful at everything why she is hated.


I agree


TD Stinger said:


> Even with bad booking (which her 1st title reign wasn't that bad), I still expect a talent to be able to show out with her performances and again, Alexa (just in my opinion), took a step down once she won the championship.


Disagree their some can but when your booking is shit it is hard to come out from under it.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Because Vince is Donald Trump butt buddy.. they can't have bad publicity surrounding them when Vince is associated with a well known orange turd bigot. This serves two purposes number 1 it shows that the wwe is goodie goodie and is willing to give minorities a chance in his company and number 2 is that she's holding the belt for either charlotte or Sasha Banks.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> Poor man's Trish and Maryse? While she is compared to Trish a lot she is no poor man's her. Maryse? Besides you trying to it my first and second against each other what are the comparison's that they are blonde? That they both use a DDT as a finish? Also let's compare Bliss and Maryse in say '09 or '10
> 
> Strikes:Bliss wins
> Wrestling ability:Bliss wins
> ...


You can't be serious about Alexa, she is beyond terrible. The only reason she even has fans is because she shows her ass and then dude cream themselves over it. She sucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

She reinvented herself, is good in the ring and is a fan favorite. Anyone can make the argument as to why anyone deserves a title but she is talented. Whether you like her or not is another question entirely.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



PukeLikeEveryone said:


> You can't be serious about Alexa, she is beyond terrible. The only reason she even has fans is because she shows her ass and then dude cream themselves over it. She sucks.


Would you like to give reason she sucks or is that your incredibly vague opinion


----------



## Braun (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



PukeLikeEveryone said:


> Racist much?! What does her being black have to do with anything? We can see she is black, tell us something that we don't know.. Noami deserved the belt, better wrestler than that other brat Alexa. Where are the comments Alexa won the belt undeservedly because she is white? Because we damn know she didn't win for her wrestling skills.


Racist? My fanning of women in WWE include Alicia fox and Athena moon. I can't use Ember I'm more accustomed to Athena.

Both of these women are better than Naomi. Facts.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Braun said:


> Racist? My fanning of women in WWE include Alicia fox and Athena moon. I can't use Ember I'm more accustomed to Athena.
> 
> Both of these women are better than Naomi. Facts.


Stop bringing race because you dont like someone. You won't see posts like Alexa got the belt because she is white. Naomi race has nothing to do with this, she is a hardworking woman, who gets response from the crowd and thinking she got the belt because she is black is simply degrading to black people. Say she sucks in the ring, she botches or whatever, but she got it because of her race makes no sense. Like black people have it easy when we don't.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



PukeLikeEveryone said:


> *Stop bringing race because you dont like someone. You won't see posts like Alexa got the belt because she is white.* Naomi race has nothing to do with this, she is a hardworking woman, who gets response from the crowd and thinking she got the belt because she is black is simply degrading to black people. Say she sucks in the ring, she botches or whatever, but she got it because of her race makes no sense. Like black people have it easy when we don't.


Actually you are wrong I did see that comment on YouTube once.

Well since it was in Black History month something they push hard (she was in the video package right before her and Alexa's match at EC) it is not a insane narrative


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Because Vince is Donald Trump butt buddy.. they can't have bad publicity surrounding them when Vince is associated with a well known orange turd bigot. This serves two purposes number 1 it shows that the wwe is goodie goodie and is willing to give minorities a chance in his company and number 2 is that she's holding the belt for either charlotte or Sasha Banks.


Really how is he a bigot?


----------



## Jonny '88 (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Naomi rules! Best woman on SD, that's why she has it. Long overdue and people get hurt all the time.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



2Pieced said:


> I dunno what you are watching if you think she is hated.
> 
> I can't wait until Sasha gets the belt again around this forum, gonna be really fun that.



Yes, I have been watching.
She got a big pop in her hometown twice.That's why WWE made her champion in a first place because she is from Orlando and they were in Orlando for Wrestlemania and then Smackdown.
We will see how she does in other towns and the people who are there live are not all wrestling fans anyway so don't tell me how she loved she is.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

No clue. She's one of the worst performers all around. She's ugly, bad on the mic, no charisma, bad in the ring, she's a spot monkey who sucks at spots because she botches too much. She sucks


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Alexa peaked with Harley Quinn outfit in terms of reaction. She's cute, but you don't build a division around her. If the speculation that she is going to Raw is true, she will be drowned out by heel Sasha. Like it will be much more evident that she's not as polished as people claim. 

As for Naomi, casuals like her. That's all that matters to Vince and Co. You don't get a "You Deserve It Chant" if the audience doesn't respect you. The IWC is cute, but it has a hive mentality not to be taken seriously. She's been on fire since revamping her character. Does she botch a little? Sure, so did Lita but she's beloved like no other.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



heel_turn said:


> Alexa peaked with Harley Quinn outfit in terms of reaction. She's cute, but you don't build a division around her. If the speculation that she is going to Raw is true, she will be drowned out by heel Sasha. Like it will be much more evident that she's not as polished as people claim.
> 
> As for Naomi, casuals like her. That's all that matters to Vince and Co. You don't get a "You Deserve It Chant" if the audience doesn't respect you. The IWC is cute, but it has a hive mentality not to be taken seriously. She's been on fire since revamping her character. Does she botch a little? Sure, so did Lita but she's beloved like no other.


I like when people talk sense. 

The Alexa thing is somewhat off base(but not totally ans she isn't who you build around right now) I feel because she does have a knack for character work and it seems people in control like her. Sure she isn't polished in ring, but over the next couple years they can let her develop and give her opportunities to face more polished in ring talents and then build a division around her(go the same route that they developed Trish). They can do the same or Sasha only sooner as she is further along in her development in Ring. I believe that due to their age, potential and skillset Alexa and Sasha are the true future of the WWE's current main roster women. I think that Ember Moon is a game changer.


The Naomi thing I agree wholeheartedly with(the IWC is not truly indicative of the WWE audience as a whole), plus she is still an unknown commodity as an in ring talent(despite her tenure with the company her match time is minimal and she is a product of a different system in WWE a system which was not even remotely concerned with women becoming talented wrestlers) and can still develop her skillset and timing with time in ring and decent opponents.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Shes 100% shit, awful days on SD when bland face Orton and Naomi are the champions.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*










Also, her getting side plates is a good sign. The company is invested her. She's also going to sell them a lot of glowsticks and rave gear. She's also adult and kid-friendly. Naomi is good for business and I'm glad she's getting the recognition she deserves.


----------



## JosePvstor (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Lol. Sorry, I wasn't want to write here.

How am I suposed to DELETE my post?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

So the WWE Universe can Feel The Glow...

... I fucking hate the glow.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Vince thinks it's black history month?


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Naomi can perform impressive feats of athleticism but she's a sloppy botch machine in the ring. What good is having a champion and planning a run with her when she might hurt herself or someone you want her to have a continual program with? 

Becky is the crown jewel of the Smackdown Women's Division. Put the title on her, let her hold onto it for some time building her up as a dominant champion, and tweak her character a bit.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Black Widow said:


> Yes, I have been watching.
> She got a big pop in her hometown twice.That's why WWE made her champion in a first place because she is from Orlando and they were in Orlando for Wrestlemania and then Smackdown.
> We will see how she does in other towns and the people who are there live are not all wrestling fans anyway so don't tell me how she loved she is.


You claimed she was hated, she is not and has never been.

That's it that's all.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



heel_turn said:


> Also, her getting side plates is a good sign. The company is invested her. She's also going to sell them a lot of glowsticks and rave gear. She's also adult and kid-friendly. Naomi is good for business and I'm glad she's getting the recognition she deserves.


She had hers made already from when she first won it


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Naomi is a "good athlete." She's been with the company for a long time now too, and while that might not matter to critics, that probably means a fair bit to some people in the back. The color of her skin, let's be real, probably comes into it too. She's also married into The Rock's family. They didn't have a strong story for WrestleMania, so putting the belt on her with it being in her hometown made about as much sense as anything else. The push has also worked too. Naomi was lost in the woods for a long time there, but they've tried this thing, and as obnoxious as the glowing and dancing is, people are clapping along like trained seals. If it's working, why change it? They also probably want the belt on a babyface to drop it to Charlotte when she moves over. 

There are a myriad of reasons Naomi is SmackDown Women's Champion. I wish it were still Becky, because she rules the world, but the WWE have a different agenda there.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



heel_turn said:


> Alexa peaked with Harley Quinn outfit in terms of reaction. She's cute, but you don't build a division around her. If the speculation that she is going to Raw is true, she will be drowned out by heel Sasha. Like it will be much more evident that she's not as polished as people claim.
> 
> As for Naomi, casuals like her. That's all that matters to Vince and Co. You don't get a "You Deserve It Chant" if the audience doesn't respect you. The IWC is cute, but it has a hive mentality not to be taken seriously. She's been on fire since revamping her character. Does she botch a little? Sure, so did Lita but she's beloved like no other.


Sorry to quote your twice but Alexa wore that attire twice (including the pigtails not the actual) gear) So you can't say she is only over do to that her loudest reactions came in early December to early February and she has had good ones starting a couple of weeks ago to now


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Brodus Clay said:


> Shes 100% shit, awful days on SD when bland face Orton and Naomi are the champions.


At least Randy has his moments and is a GOAT in ring.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Ygor said:


> Naomi can perform impressive feats of athleticism but she's a sloppy botch machine in the ring. What good is having a champion and planning a run with her when she might hurt herself or someone you want her to have a continual program with?
> 
> Becky is the crown jewel of the Smackdown Women's Division. Put the title on her, let her hold onto it for some time building her up as a dominant champion, and tweak her character a bit.


Do you think they're planning a run with her though? I feel like it's a short term program that was initiated by the opportunity to pop the locals for Mania. If she has the belt in a month I'll be absolutely shocked.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Jay Valero said:


> Do you think they're planning a run with her though? I feel like it's a short term program that was initiated by the opportunity to pop the locals for Mania. If she has the belt in a month I'll be absolutely shocked.


I hope this is not the case but from what I see Bliss goes to Raw and Flair goes to SDLive Flair wins it at Backlash (hope none of that happens).

That may explain why they got Bliss's rematch out of the way (dumb ass submission) but if they change their mind they can always just go with Alexa was desperate to get it back (As heels tend to be)


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

The don't need to rush to Naomi vs. Charlotte right away. I can see Charlotte coming out and being all "This is my show now" and Mickie James coming out and being "Who made you boss?". Bam, there's a Backlash showcase for those two. Naomi can defend the belt against Natalya at Backlash. Charlotte can then move on to Nattie, who is offended that Charlotte thinks she's that much better than her, and Naomi can defend one last time against Alexa Bliss or, gulp, Carmella. You probably get to Naomi vs. Charlotte at Money in the Bank.


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

She's champion because she's gotten herself over, made herself marketable with this glow gimmick, and is an incredible athlete. Naomi hasn't even had a proper title run yet and already there's bitching. Also, this whole notion that Naomi is a botch machine is completely ridiculous. Quite frankly she knows what she's doing in that ring... it's just some of these women such as Alexa are incompetent of taking her moves. I've seen her matches with more talented women like Natalya or Fox and those are some of her more impressive matches


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

I like that new submission finish move of hers

Much better finish than one of the WOAT, the Rear View.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



KnockEmOut said:


> She's champion because she's gotten herself over, made herself marketable with this glow gimmick, and is an incredible athlete. Naomi hasn't even had a proper title run yet and already there's bitching. Also, this whole notion that Naomi is a botch machine is completely ridiculous. Quite frankly she knows what she's doing in that ring... it's just some of these women such as Alexa are incompetent of taking her moves. I've seen her matches with more talented women like Natalya or Fox and those are some of her more impressive matches


Yes all of these are Bliss's fault















(notice no look back that is where she fucked up Alexa was selling like Zack Ryder where she/he slowly rolls into position )
























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b80xEc37jXM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxbaHNDsHlU


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



DELETE said:


> Because she is black.


For next time someone jumps in shouting:
"STOP PLAYING THE RACE CARD! HER RACE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE CRITICISM."


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> I hope this is not the case but from what I see Bliss goes to Raw and Flair goes to SDLive Flair wins it at Backlash (hope none of that happens).
> 
> That may explain why they got Bliss's rematch out of the way (dumb ass submission) but if they change their mind they can always just go with Alexa was desperate to get it back (As heels tend to be)


I wouldn't hate that. Getting Flair away from Sasha Botch would actually make me quite happy, and Lynch and Flair could have a great program. Regardless, get that belt off Naomi!


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> Yes all of these are Bliss's fault
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much all of those moments were old, and pretty much all of those weren't even her fault. Tamina didn't flip naomi over, Paige's foot slipped causing the move to mess up and as for the Alexa moment Alexa should have just laid there, her excessively rolling over was completely unnecessary. I'll give you the Natalya botch though, that was completely her fault. 

Naomi has definitely improved and cleaned up her style compared to her Funkadactyl days.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*

Still a better dancer and wrestler than Cameron. Cameron oh god. She won in the first place cus WM was at her hometown, and you know how they book to have Hometown wrestlers to go over at these huge events.
She's obviously not on the same level as her other SD Women Wrestler counterparts, but I guess they just wanted to give her a chance. She's probably gonna drop it to Charlotte thou.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



JooJCeeC said:


> Still a better dancer and wrestler than Cameron. Cameron oh god. She won in the first place cus WM was at her hometown, and you know how *they book to have Hometown wrestlers to go over at these huge events.*
> She's obviously not on the same level as her other SD Women Wrestler counterparts, but I guess they just wanted to give her a chance. She's probably gonna drop it to Charlotte thou.


Sasha and Charlotte say Hi so your theory is bad. Naomi has a belt because as you can see she's gotten herself over as opposed to Bliss who comes with crickets and _what_ chants. I'm not talking here about Web fans, where they dreaming about Bliss's ass like nyelator who is a fan of Batista and I guess I understand his treatment of women. Anyway I'm very glad that Alexa's fanboys are pressed AF :clap Just feel the glow!


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



PukeLikeEveryone said:


> You can't be serious about Alexa, she is beyond terrible. The only reason she even has fans is because she shows her ass and then dude cream themselves over it. She sucks.


Said the one whos favorite is nikki bella...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



heel_turn said:


> Alexa peaked with Harley Quinn outfit in terms of reaction.


That's not even remotely true. 




heel_turn said:


> but you don't build a division around her.


Guess you missed SD from October to February... 




heel_turn said:


> If the speculation that she is going to Raw is true, she will be drowned out by heel Sasha. Like it will be much more evident that she's not as polished as people claim.


If you are talking about mic and character work, you are wrong. Just because Sasha can talk on the mic as a heel doesn't mean it suddenly means Alexa can't.


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sweggeh said:


> Because she consistently gets the best reactions out of any woman on Smackdown aside from maybe Becky Lynch. The way she has completely reinvented herself has been amazing, and she has gone from being someone overlooked for less talented women, to now being at the forefront of womens wrestling on Smackdown.
> 
> She deserves everything she has gotten after her decade of hard work, and the way she has managed to get over with the crowd. Her haters are just acting pathetic at this point.


But here's the thing. Why do you think she's being cheered? Bouncing your phat butt will get cheers. From her entrance to her rear end finisher to her post match ass shots, her ass is the gimmick and getting cheers. By that logic, extreme expose during wwecw were so over they deserve the women's title. Now after that leyla reinvented herself with flawless and Kelly Kelly coasted on her sexuality (at least keeping her too on).

The icing on the cake for me was just before she debuted this "amazing" new entrance she said and I quote " no more dancing, time to show you the real Naomi". First she puts down the funkadactyles and then just becomes an extension of that. Shes twerking man....

Shes a hypocrite and a botch machine. She had some promise and was a stand out in nxt 3 for her athletic ability but that did not translate to wrestling knowledge and certainly not psychology (she goes from planned spot to planned spot) 

You can like her (hell growing up I lovedddd Scotty 2 Hotty and I'd point to his match with Dean malenko at backlash to show he can go, but I'm not delusional to have even expected a ic run let alone run the main event division).

She's the worst mic worker on the women's roster not named Bailey (and I love Bailey mostly because she's from my hometown)


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



KnockEmOut said:


> as for the Alexa moment Alexa should have just laid there, her excessively rolling over was completely unnecessary


So Alexa getting into place was unnecessary? My word so of you people and your Alexa hate. The botch wasnt Alexa getting into poistion. The botch was naomi not checking to see where Alexa was. If Alexa hadn't done what she did naomi would have completely missed her.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Why did she even win it in the first place lmao


Unpredictability.

- Vic


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



KnockEmOut said:


> Pretty much all of those moments were old, and pretty much all of those weren't even her fault. Tamina didn't flip naomi over, Paige's foot slipped causing the move to mess up and as for the Alexa moment Alexa should have just laid there, her excessively rolling over was completely unnecessary. I'll give you the Natalya botch though, that was completely her fault.
> 
> Naomi has definitely improved and cleaned up her style compared to her Funkadactyl days.


She had to roll over due to Naomi's lack of range their is no way you can spin it to where that is Alexa's fault.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



JC00 said:


> So Alexa getting into place was unnecessary? My word so of you people and your Alexa hate. The botch wasnt Alexa getting into poistion. The botch was naomi not checking to see where Alexa was. If Alexa hadn't done what she did naomi would have completely missed her.


Like I said earlier Alexa was selling like Ryder where you roll into place slowly but yes the rest is accurate.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Jay Valero said:


> I wouldn't hate that. Getting Flair away from Sasha Botch would actually make me quite happy, and Lynch and Flair could have a great program. Regardless, get that belt off Naomi!


Yeah but then Alexa's life would be in danger (well who knows Naomi is on SD)


ColeStar said:


> For next time someone jumps in shouting:
> "STOP PLAYING THE RACE CARD! HER RACE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE CRITICISM."


Not a insane theory considering what month she was first given it and how much they aired her in those video packages


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



SureUmm said:


> She has an awesome entrance, and has gotten better at showing personality. She's always been able to do some good things in the ring. She's not my favorite but she seems rejuvenated, and in a weak Smackdown womens division her holding the title is fine.



This.

If it doesn't apply, let it fly, but in reality, a lot of the venom from most of you stems from the fact a dark skin woman whose features don't make you excited got the top belt over the other Aryan princesses. On top of that, you cant relate because she's entirely too ethnic. Not even mixed...straight black, full lips, huge ass, and all. You don't go as hard at someone as some of you do at Naomi (and even biracial Sasha Banks) without some genuine malice being there that stems deeper than work rate or promos. I read nonstop about how she only won because it was black history month, so the fact it's April and she not only won, but has a successful title defense (against the Aryan queen Alexa Bliss nonetheless) amuses the hell out of me. Naomi has never been my favorite, but given today's climate, I'm fine with seeing people of color break through ceilings they were never supposed to and torment l the absolute hell out of closeted bigots who prefer the status quo don't gave the balls to own up to it. 

In a weak SD division, she's fine as champion and the only woman who concretely should/could take it is Becky. Lynch should have had a strong run but I'm fine with Naomi keeping it warm for Charlotte or Sasha. She's never been as bad as advertised and those pretending Ember will catch any slack aren't fooling me. Ember will have her athleticism used against her. Like most ethnic performers, she'll be considered a great athlete by 80% of you but simply will lack the mental fortitude to grasp in ring psychology like work rate savants such as Alexa Bliss and Peyton Royce. :lol Hopefully Naomi gets a month or two with the belt before dropping it. I halfway care about what she's doing now, if for nothing else spiting knuckle dragging neanderthals who will be on the wrong side of history in another two decades.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



BrieMode said:


> Sasha and Charlotte say Hi so your theory is bad. Naomi has a belt because as you can see she's gotten herself over as opposed to Bliss who comes with crickets and _what_ chants. I'm not talking here about Web fans, where they dreaming about Bliss's ass like nyelator who is a fan of Batista and I guess I understand his treatment of women. Anyway I'm very glad that Alexa's fanboys are pressed AF :clap Just feel the glow!


Yes because Hell in a cell and Raw are such huge events.


I find it funny you go after Batista and Bliss two people with more talent in their pinkies then Brie Bella ever had.
CM Punk got WHAT chants and Bliss got a louder reaction at WM and SD then Naomi (other than when the ring announcer mentioned Orlando)

On the Batista's treatment of women he divorced his wife then dated Meilna for a while then dated Kelly Kelly then dated Rosa all at least a year apart so I guess you are against workplace romance then half of your sig is morally wrong .
Wait I just re read your sig you like Melina and Kelly Kelly this explains a lot.
Keeping with the theme you say I only like Bliss's ass but Kelly Kelly,Brie Bella,Eva Marie,and Lay Cool are all in your sig.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



redban said:


> She's been around for a while, so they're probably rewarding her (i.e. "You deserve it! *clap clap clap* You deserve it!").
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


Yea because her 8+ years the wwe demonstrates that:frown2:

Anyway Naomi is champ, her gimmick is cool AF and literally only people on here dont like her and they just try to find any reason to not like her versus the real reason.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Ja AG said:


> Yea because her 8+ years the wwe demonstrates that:frown2:
> 
> Anyway Naomi is champ, *her gimmick is cool AF* and literally only people on here dont like her and they just try to find any reason to not like her versus the real reason.


A rave party and glowing in the dark is not cool.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

She's a better champion than Bayley.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Ja AG said:


> Yea because her 8+ years the wwe demonstrates that:frown2:
> 
> Anyway Naomi is champ, her gimmick is cool AF and literally only *people on here dont like her and they just try to find any reason to not like her versus the real reason*.


I laugh at these racist fuggs. 

I see them...


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> She's a better champion than Bayley.


Both could leave for all I care.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

The microagression is actually pretty laughable. I never want to be THAT guy but ethnic(usually black) wrestlers are judged on harsher scale than their white counterparts on this site. You guys are also quick to write them off.

I don't think you guys do this on purpose, it's kind of a subconscious thing that all races do to eachother.

I'm sure if the people really sat and pondered on why they so passionately hate Naomi(and another target on here Sasha Banks) they'd see the truth but instead we're gonna get a bunch of people who either ignore this truth or hard deny it.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ObsoleteMule said:


> The microagression is actually pretty laughable. I never want to be THAT guy but ethnic(usually black) wrestlers are judged on harsher scale than their white counterparts on this site. You guys are also quick to write them off.
> 
> I don't think you guys do this on purpose, it's kind of a subconscious thing that all races do to eachother.
> 
> I'm sure if the people really sat and pondered on why they so passionately hate Naomi(and another target on here Sasha Banks) they'd see the truth but instead we're gonna get a bunch of people who either ignore this truth or hard deny it.


BULL SHIT (for me at least)
I just don't like those two names name MVP,Mark Henry,Booker T,Benjman,Kofi (pre New Day),The Rock and I think they are great (their are more but off the top of my head)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> Yes all of these are Bliss's fault
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on that reverse hurricanrana was totally Paige's fault.


Why do so many people around here have an issue with her race?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> come on that reverse hurricanrana was totally Paige's fault.
> 
> 
> Why do so many people around here have an issue with her race?


Not the point the person I was responding too said that because Bliss is green is why Naomi botch's a lot.
I don't it was the month she originally won it in and how often she was in those packages that made it seem fishy.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I mean this site has a lot of Dumpster Trumpster supporters. They don't like Naomi simply because she's black, and they probably are waiting for Bill O'Reilly to scream how Naomi is the WOAT.

Never change WrestlingForum trash!


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Maybe because she is part of Samoan family.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> Not the point the person I was responding too said that because Bliss is green is why Naomi botch's a lot.
> I don't it was the month she originally won it in and how often she was in those packages that made it seem fishy.


I was merely pointing out that the reverse hurricanrana botch wasn't even Naomi's fault so it has no relevance to either side of the Alexa?Naoimi argument. Same with the backdrop spot with Tamina.

I wasn't asking you specifically about race more just generally question that motive


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

1. They need at least one black champion once in a while.

2. She's Roman Reigns and The Rock's cousin.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

She's over and the crowd enjoys her entrance, Naomi may not be the greatest wrestler ever but she didn't get the same training and opportunities that some of the other women had. NXT was different when she started, and wasn't as good as it is now. NXT was a game show contest basically. Naomi is cool and to have started as a Funkadactyl to becoming the Smackdown Women's Champion, is really awesome character progression. To finally find the gimmick that works has to feel awesome.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> I was merely pointing out that the reverse hurricanrana botch wasn't even Naomi's fault so it has no relevance to either side of the Alexa?Naoimi argument. Same with the backdrop spot with Tamina.
> 
> I wasn't asking you specifically about race more just generally question that motive


My point is how is it Alexa's fault that botch's involving Naomi happen even when she is not their and against some what less green opponents.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Monterossa said:


> 1. They need at least one black champion once in a while.
> 
> 2. She's Roman Reigns and The Rock's cousin.


Only by marriage. Until there is a little Uso/Naomi baby I don't count her as part of that family.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> She's over and the crowd enjoys her entrance, Naomi may not be the greatest wrestler ever but she didn't get the same training and opportunities that some of the other women had. NXT was different when she started, and wasn't as good as it is now. NXT was a game show contest basically. Naomi is cool and to have started as a Funkadactyl to becoming the Smackdown Women's Champion, is really awesome character progression. To finally find the gimmick that works has to feel awesome.


Thank goodness there are other people that get that she hasn't had the same developmental opportunities that the girls have now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Thank goodness there are other people that get that she hasn't had the same developmental opportunities that the girls have now.


Thanks! :smile2: I think Naomi will keep getting better as time goes on, she was used to like 3 minute matches, of course she isn't gonna be as good.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

That's the problem. She's the champion because people like her dancing entrance.... really? If that's the standard then let's hand all the belts to Nakamura asap.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Monterossa said:


> That's the problem. She's the champion because people like her dancing entrance.... really? If that's the standard then let's hand all the belts to Nakamura asap.


This


WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Thanks! :smile2: I think Naomi will keep getting better as time goes on, she was used to like 3 minute matches, of course she isn't gonna be as good.


Passed that time she is what 29? 7 years and she is below average 


heel_turn said:


> I mean this site has a lot of Dumpster Trumpster supporters. They don't like Naomi simply because she's black, and they probably are waiting for Bill O'Reilly to scream how Naomi is the WOAT.
> 
> Never change WrestlingForum trash!


We feel the same about loyal supporter of the most corrupt campaign ever ran.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

nyelator said:


> This
> 
> Passed that time she is what 29? 7 years and she is below average
> 
> ...


Hahaha I never supported Hillary. But Trump is a global embarassment. Tell me again, when do you guys start winning?

Two travel bans? Fail
Trumpcare? Fail
Mexico paying for the wall? Fail
#LockHerUp? Fail
Defeat ISIS in 30 days? Fail
Appointing Flynn? Fail

Wheeww what a loser!
The Rosa Mendes of Presidents - always on his back losing!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

heel_turn said:


> Hahaha I never supported Hillary. But Trump is a global embarassment. Tell me again, when do you guys start winning?
> 
> Two travel bans? Fail
> Trumpcare? Fail
> ...


Oh so Bernie or Gary two equally bad choices 
Yes because stopping possible terrorist's is such a bad thing 
Yet to be passed Congress will take forever as always 
Yet to be really addressed
He dropped it once he one
Was not going to happen but Obama did not do it in 5 years and failed to kill them off for good in the previous three 
That was not up to him

Now list the good things


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

@Headliner @Clique

Argument looking real funny in the light :frank1


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wonder who else in the WWE (past or present) besides Jimmy has hit all dat ass...


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Lothario said:


> (against the Aryan queen Alexa Bliss nonetheless)


Alexa is actually Jewish, but she's not portrayed as such, isn't obviously so and is blonde, so the point stands somewhat.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



ColeStar said:


> Alexa is actually Jewish, but she's not portrayed as such, isn't obviously so and is blonde, so the point stands somewhat.


Is she? I know her last name is Kaufman which is a Jewish name but I recall seeing a picture of her wearing a cross.
Maybe she is half Jewish like Kelly Kelly :hmmm


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Reotor said:


> Is she? I know her last name is Kaufman which is a Jewish name but I recall seeing a picture of her wearing a cross.
> Maybe she is half Jewish like Kelly Kelly :hmmm


Possibly so. I don't know that she practises. I'm aware that Peter Rosenberg discussed it with her so I assume she identifies to some degree, maybe more culturally than religiously.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Because it was black history month so compulsory black person wins a belt. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



ColeStar said:


> Alexa is actually Jewish, but she's not portrayed as such, isn't obviously so and is blonde, so the point stands somewhat.


Alexa Bliss is NOT Jewish

0:49
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lUFijMZw64


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



DELETE said:


> Because she is black.


You do realize the only person with a black parent in the history of company who has won the top belt had to reach the high bar of Mount Rushmore Level Icon. 

Only could a white guy wrestle ass as Bray/Orton did on Sunday and still consistently stay in the main event fold.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Ja AG said:


> Alexa Bliss is NOT Jewish
> 
> 0:49
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lUFijMZw64


Point taken.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

zrc said:


> Because it was black history month so compulsory black person wins a belt.
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


Are you sure that this is something that happens on a consistent and regular basis in WWE over the years or have you just made that assumption lazily?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ColeStar said:


> Are you sure that this is something that happens on a consistent and regular basis in WWE over the years or have you just made that assumption lazily?


Same reason they confirmed Ron Simmons, Teddy Long and Godfather for the hall of fame. Whilst advertising black history month.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

She has the title because her gimmick is over, and really that's all that WWE cares about.

She has the whole Glow-In-The-Dark stuff going on, which has the potential for dozens of different merch items, and sales to a million dumb 11 year old girls who want glowing bits in their hair and clothes ... and glow sticks to wave about. That's money right there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> To give her a pat on the back for her work over her tenure, and *i'm assuming so Charlotte can come to SD and take the belt*, to then eventually feud with the likes of Mickie and Becky.
> 
> I can't say i'm impressed though, Naomi has never really stood out to me.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

zrc said:


> Same reason they confirmed Ron Simmons, Teddy Long and Godfather for the hall of fame. Whilst advertising black history month.


That's not the same topic, but I feel we've hit an impasse.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She's from Florida, she has been in the company for a long time (and WWE like to reward their women with a title after a while) and she dances with fluo lights so I guess they must think people like that shit


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Because she's over , decent in the ring despite her bandwagon haters tend to say and athletic af ?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

she's over. i dont know how or why, but she's over


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

I never seen someone go from absolute shit to a legend in months. She was injured twice in 3 months then had 2 title reigns and was the only one to get a full Mania entrance in her match and win it. It's absolutely mind boggling how this happened.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

nyelator said:


> Oh so Bernie or Gary two equally bad choices
> Yes because stopping possible terrorist's is such a bad thing
> Yet to be passed Congress will take forever as always
> Yet to be really addressed
> ...


Good things about Trump's Presidency:

- SNL is guaranteed to be LMAO funny every Saturday
- Melania is hot, albeit FLOTUS will age her terribly

Go back to writing essays about Alexa delivering 5-star wrestling clinics. You'll have more success there than trying to pass off the Emperor with no clothes as credible


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

heel_turn said:


> Good things about Trump's Presidency:
> 
> - SNL is guaranteed to be LMAO funny every Saturday
> - Melania is hot, albeit FLOTUS will age her terribly
> ...


When did I say Alexa wrestles in 5 Star match's (someone find this post) please.
Since you are too lazy
Saving Jobs 
Actually fighting back against ISIS 
Makes the US not look like a joke


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

They've treated all the other belts like participation prizes for quite a while, so why should this one be any different?

But.. The whole injury and being stripped of the title stuff seems very odd seeing she's back at full strength so quickly.. 
Makes me wonder if there was something else behind them taking the belt off her.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

nyelator said:


> When did I say Alexa wrestles in 5 Star match's (someone find this post) please.
> Since you are too lazy
> Saving Jobs
> Actually fighting back against ISIS
> Makes the US not look like a joke


Haha The US is a joke after this election. 
I listed his concrete failures and you give me vague things. Hm any policy? 

I don't know why I bother...everyday is April Fool's for Trumpster Dumpster supporters. Like I said - using hyperbole -tell us about Alexa putting on clinics and her HOF-worthy career!!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Gainn said:


> They've treated all the other belts like participation prizes for quite a while, so why should this one be any different?
> 
> But.. The whole injury and being stripped of the title stuff seems very odd seeing she's back at full strength so quickly..
> Makes me wonder if there was something else behind them taking the belt off her.


Botching the finish to the EC match maybe?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

heel_turn said:


> Haha The US is a joke after this election.
> I listed his concrete failures and you give me vague things. Hm any policy?
> 
> I don't know why I bother...everyday is April Fool's for Trumpster Dumpster supporters. Like I said - using hyperbole -tell us about Alexa putting on clinics and ber HOF-worthy career!!


I would disagree based on how much the US failed to do anything productive in the last 8 years.
Concrete failures that I somehow was able to provide explanations for.

Yes good to see you are passed bad nicknames (not really)
Where did I say she is HOF worthy or puts on clinic's go through my post history and find that and if you do that I will give up this account.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

nyelator said:


> I would disagree based on how much the US failed to do anything productive in the last 8 years.
> Concrete failures that I somehow was able to provide explanations for.
> 
> Yes good to see you are passed bad nicknames (not really)
> Where did I say she is HOF worthy or puts on clinic's go through my post history and find that and if you do that I will give up this account.


You offered poor "explanations" for his campaign promises. I mean wasn't Obamacare supposed to be gone already? He said it would be repealed and replaced by day 1. Please don't ever hold a press conference. 



And I'm not gonna go through your posts. I don't care dude. I just know you as the Alexa Bliss cuck.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

It doesn't matter. All titles are meaningless


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

heel_turn said:


> You offered poor "explanations" for his campaign promises. I mean wasn't Obamacare supposed to be gone already? He said it would be repealed and replaced by day 1. Please don't ever hold a press conference.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not gonna go through your posts. I don't care dude. I just know you as the Alexa Bliss cuck.


You are right their that was a high unlikely ever to happen but it has been in the process since day 1.

So you have no evidence that I am but you just know it? So let's see here do you have any of these peoples pube hairs in your teeth Sasha Banks,EC3,or Nikki Bella


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

She has pretty white teeth, and an amazing ass


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm fairly neutral towards her but I don't mind her as champ. She's fairly decent on the mic and she can be a bit rough around the edges in the ring but she's not unwatchable. Plus she's gotten really over with the fans. I don't see the issue with her being champion.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I like Naomi. She's not crisp in the ring but puts on solid matches and has managed to get the crowd on her side. I don't get why she's looked down on so much when Becky, Mickie and Nattie are the only better workers than her in the division. It's not as if she's any worse than others when botching is used against her. They all do.

I hope Charlotte is traded to SD. Charlotte won't be able to break Naomi like a twig and it could be a serious back and forth.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Probably makes sense why she's got a new finisher with that submission hold, I don't think she's used the moonsault since then? Yeah i'm up and down about her but she has done a great job repackaging herself with that glow gimmick; she's probably the only female that has a gimmick that's interesting on Smackdown. If Charlotte is coming to Smackdown, then I think Naomi is gonna have to start counting down the days till she loses the title to her.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Thomas Milliken said:


> *Probably makes sense why she's got a new finisher with that submission hold*, I don't think she's used the moonsault since then? Yeah i'm up and down about her but she has done a great job repackaging herself with that glow gimmick; she's probably the only female that has a gimmick that's interesting on Smackdown. If Charlotte is coming to Smackdown, then I think Naomi is gonna have to start counting down the days till she loses the title to her.


This finisher isn't really new. She used to use it more often a year or two ago. 




But it's certainly much better than the Rear View.


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> She had to roll over due to Naomi's lack of range their is no way you can spin it to where that is Alexa's fault.


Naomi still would have made the landing... you're telling me she would have missed? :rock5


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



KnockEmOut said:


> Naomi still would have made the landing... you're telling me she would have missed? :rock5


To make it look right yes look at the end of the match she still lands short.


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> To make it look right yes look at the end of the match she still lands short.


It would've been fine, but you're entitled to think whatever you want.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



KnockEmOut said:


> It would've been fine, but you're entitled to think whatever you want.


?????????????????? You have seen the finsh right









NO look back. Alexa like I said selling like Ryder who is considered a good seller. Naomi stills lands short (her legs are supposed to land on the other side of Bliss's body)


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> ?????????????????? You have seen the finsh right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You're entitled to think whatever you want" Was your cue to stop quoting me. I came in the thread to voice my opinion on why Is Naomi champion not go back and forth with some Alexa fan


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



KnockEmOut said:


> "You're entitled to think whatever you want" Was your cue to stop quoting me. I came in the thread to voice my opinion on why Is Naomi champion not go back and forth with some Alexa fan


And I just won.(hard to beat facts)


----------



## Jarvbs Jones (Jul 5, 2015)

Of all the privilege crappy white wrestlers have received, every week u circle jerk closet racist clowns pick on the one black girl that has actually worked hard and earned it. u guys are trash


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> ?????????????????? You have seen the finsh right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... Naomi needs to go back to FCW and the Orlando fans can be happy there.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



Monterossa said:


> Damn... Naomi needs to go back to FCW and the Orlando fans can be happy there.


If you are serious I agree.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hopefully the run is short... though sadly who knows who will be on SDL come next week to save the title from this disgrace. Charlotte is my guess and I'm sick of her as champ.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Hopefully the run is short... though sadly who knows who will be on SDL come next week to save the title from this disgrace. Charlotte is my guess and I'm sick of her as champ.


I agree


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

How many Naomi threads will be made? I feel like I see one each week. All negative about her being Champion or getting storylines over their beloved favorites.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

chronoxiong said:


> How many Naomi threads will be made? I feel like I see one each week. All negative about her being Champion or getting storylines over their beloved favorites.


Maaybe it just proves how bad she is
:hmmm:hmmm:hmmm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Alexa fans really are the saltiest fanbase. 

Why was Alexa SD Womens Champion in the first place? She's way too green and couldn't have a good match if her life depended on it. Realistically neither one should be Champ. Maybe in 2022 Bliss will be ready, because she isn't now. Her fans acting like she's already there and shitting on Naomi over and over and over again is just ridiculous. Alexa isn't good enough to warrant all the disturbing hatred her fans have towards Naomi.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Alexa fans really are the saltiest fanbase.
> 
> Why was Alexa SD Womens Champion in the first place? She's way too green and couldn't have a good match if her life depended on it. Realistically neither one should be Champ. Maybe in 2022 Bliss will be ready, because she isn't now. Her fans acting like she's already there and shitting on Naomi over and over and over again is just ridiculous. Alexa isn't good enough to warrant all the disturbing hatred her fans have towards Naomi.


You think this is bad? You haven't seen anything yet, just wait until she's the number #3 girl at best on RAW. 

They're loading up a 200 mag heavy machine gun ready for Sasha and Bayley. One opportunity and those bullets will be flying towards them faster than you can even blink.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



nyelator said:


> Yes because Hell in a cell and Raw are such huge events.
> 
> 
> I find it funny you go after Batista and Bliss two people with more talent in their pinkies then Brie Bella ever had.
> ...



You have Brie and Eva in your sig as well sweety so your problem is? 
Also _'I only like Bliss's ass but Kelly Kelly,Brie Bella,Eva Marie,and Lay Cool are all in your sig.'_ what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Strategize said:


> You think this is bad? You haven't seen anything yet, just wait until she's the number #3 girl at best on RAW.
> 
> They're loading up a 200 mag heavy machine gun ready for Sasha and Bayley. One opportunity and those bullets will be flying towards them faster than you can even blink.


I dont doubt this at all.

Do the crazed Alexa Bliss super fans really not realise how off putting you are?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

She's garbage in every department


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Final Judgement said:


> She's garbage in every department


To be fair she's a good dancer and has a spectacular butt. So not every department.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't know why she gets people so angry. Too many Bliss and Sasha Banks marks on this forum.
Just looked at the ratings thread. Love how she got lower look/presence than those two even thought they're both tiny. And it can't be all about attractiveness because Charlotte got like an 8.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Do Bliss fans never get tired of embarrassing themselves?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> Don't know why she gets people so angry. Too many Bliss and Sasha Banks marks on this forum.
> Just looked at the ratings thread. Love how she got lower look/presence than those two even thought they're both tiny. And it can't be all about attractiveness because Charlotte got like an 8.


Her attire is awful, so she gets a lower rating from me.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

CesaroSwing said:


> Don't know why she gets people so angry. Too many Bliss and Sasha Banks marks on this forum.
> Just looked at the ratings thread. Love how she got lower look/presence than those two even thought they're both tiny. And it can't be all about attractiveness because Charlotte got like an 8.


Charlotte got an 8/10? Dude looks like a lady. Must be a lot of closeted gay men or guys into ******. Charlotte does not resemble a woman. She's like 1/4 the woman Caitlyn Jenner is.

Naomi is real woman. Those lips!!!!


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Affirmative Action


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Do Bliss fans never get tired of embarrassing themselves?


I think it's just that @nyelator guy. He wanted Bliss to be champion until Summerslam.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow this thread is a gong show.

I would've rather had Becky win it at Mania, but it is what it is.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

heel_turn said:


> Charlotte got an 8/10? Dude looks like a lady. Must be a lot of closeted gay men or guys into ******. Charlotte does not resemble a woman. She's like 1/4 the woman Caitlyn Jenner is.
> 
> Naomi is real woman. Those lips!!!!


I won't call her a ****** or anything, I just personally don't find her attractive and think she looks a bit like her dad in a wig.
I don't know why people are so down on Naomi's looks. She's much better looking than Charlotte and she's more credible than Banks or Bliss. I'm not one to typically shout racist, but think some of it has something to do with her darker skin



Strategize said:


> Her attire is awful, so she gets a lower rating from me.


Fair enough, but doubt most people took that into account.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

CesaroSwing said:


> I won't call her a ****** or anything, I just personally don't find her attractive and think she looks a bit like her dad in a wig.
> I don't know why people are so down on Naomi's looks. She's much better looking than Charlotte and she's more credible than Banks or Bliss. I'm not one to typically shout racist, but think some of it has something to do with her darker skin


A lot of these posters are bottom-of-the-barrel Donald Trump supporters.I expect racism from their pink virgin foreskins. They don't get a pass from me. Naomi gets a lot of unwarranted hate around here in particular her looks. She actually looks like a woman. Charlotte does look like a SNL Ric Flair in drag. She's built like an iPhone and looks older than her age. How she ever got an 8/10......

She's not even the most popular Pony Girls among casuals. On here she is blindly worshipped.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol at some people acting like Alexa is better than Naomi. I'm not a fan of either, but I'd rather watch Naomi than Alexa. Watching the latter is like watching paint dry.




heel_turn said:


> A lot of these posters are bottom-of-the-barrel Donald Trump supporters.I expect racism from their pink virgin foreskins. They don't get a pass from me. Naomi gets a lot of unwarranted hate around here in particular her looks. She actually looks like a woman. *Charlotte does look like a SNL Ric Flair in drag. She's built like an iPhone* and looks older than her age. How she ever got an 8/10......
> 
> She's not even the most popular Pony Girls among casuals. On here she is blindly worshipped.



Ouch!


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Naomi is pretty bad ass. I would live to see some high level matches witH Natalya and Charlotte, chicks on her level


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

There is no credible reason for her to have it. She's not good in the ring. She's not good on the mic. I guess she can dance if what you call that convulsing shit she does dancing. I know she gets some crowd pops but her merch doesn't sell at all so, yeah. I can't think of a single reason for her to be champion, let alone a two time champion.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Naomi is likely a transitional champion to Charlotte.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

She signed with the company in 2009 and she's only getting a championship now, can't we all just be happy for her?!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Because she is from the place that an event was at.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't understand it either. Would have like Mickie to get another reign as champ if they wanted to give a relic another title reign.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



BrieMode said:


> You have Brie and Eva in your sig as well sweety so your problem is?
> Also _'I only like Bliss's ass but Kelly Kelly,Brie Bella,Eva Marie,and Lay Cool are all in your sig.'_ what's that supposed to mean?


Yes they are for being above average Eye Canndy

You know dam well you say Bliss sucks but tell me when any of these did anything good at all (other than brief moments of greatness Laycool)


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

heel_turn said:


> I think it's just that @nyelator guy. He wanted Bliss to be champion until Summerslam.


In my TEW Game because she was dong well and in real life because the SD title needs a goo run for once


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> She signed with the company in 2009 and she's only getting a championship now, can't we all just be happy for her?!


It took so long because she sucks, and still doesn't deserve it right now.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Their hope was that Naomi winning it on the biggest stage in her hometown would get her super over. They had already ran with Becky Lynch as champion for awhile and wanted another solid face in the Smackdown division I guess. Not very in to her title win but i'm happy for her.

Side note, its interesting that from the Team BAD heel trio, 2 are faces and 1 is MIA.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Alexa fans really are the saltiest fanbase.
> 
> Why was Alexa SD Womens Champion in the first place? She's way too green and couldn't have a good match if her life depended on it. Realistically neither one should be Champ. Maybe in 2022 Bliss will be ready, because she isn't now. Her fans acting like she's already there and shitting on Naomi over and over and over again is just ridiculous. Alexa isn't good enough to warrant all the disturbing hatred her fans have towards Naomi.


If she dropped it to anyone else on SD I would have been fine.
2022 are you crazy I am pretty sure you just hate her 
What are you standards for the female division exactly because Flair and Mickie are the only total package better and Mickie has clearly lost a step and to counter the rest Emma hurt and could not talk,Nikki has leaving the whole time and I guess scared of her neck,Maryse (because I know you will) took what three bumbs at Maina,Eva got popped and could not wrestle to save her life and showed no promise what so ever,Becky maybe should have been treated better but that is the risk of small division and two new people in it, and Naomi who got hurt before the Brand Split got hurt in December comes back and gets hurt again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

nyelator said:


> If she dropped it to anyone else on SD I would have been fine.
> 2022 are you crazy I am pretty sure you just hate her
> What are you standards for the female division exactly because Flair and Mickie are the only total package better and Mickie has clearly lost a step and to counter the rest Emma hurt and could not talk,Nikki has leaving the whole time and I guess scared of her neck,Maryse (because I know you will) took what three bumbs at Maina,Eva got popped and could not wrestle to save her life and showed no promise what so ever,Becky maybe should have been treated better but that is the risk of small division and two new people in it, and Naomi who got hurt before the Brand Split got hurt in December comes back and gets hurt again.


I dont hate Alexa, not at all. I like her well enough for what she *actually* is; a decent talent, with a lot of potential, but alot of work required as opposed to what you a few others pretend Alexa is. And yes 2022 or thereabouts. She has a lot of work ahead of her in the ring. She's got the basics down but thats it, she doesn't really know what she's doing and why she's doing it. She cant pace a match, and she cant keep up with the more talented workers. This isn't something you just learn overnight, it takes years and years. 

As far as total packages go; Charlotte, Mickie, Becky, Nikki are superior to Alexa. Emma, Sasha, Bayley are far better ring workers than her. Lana, Stephanie, Maryse, Summer, Carmella are as good, if not better than her on the mic and with their characters. Alexa is doing a good job on the mic and with her character, but she's also playing the most generic and easiest character of all; standard bitch. The others I just listed have shown more range with their characters. And I need to touch back on the total package thing; what? Alexa is not a total package. A good mic/character worker with below average ring skills is not a total package. If/when she brings her ring work up to at least above average then she can enter the total package discussion.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont hate Alexa, not at all. I like her well enough for what she *actually* is; a decent talent, with a lot of potential, but alot of work required as opposed to what you a few others pretend Alexa is. And yes 2022 or thereabouts. She has a lot of work ahead of her in the ring. She's got the basics down but thats it, she doesn't really know what she's doing and why she's doing it. She cant pace a match, and she cant keep up with the more talented workers. This isn't something you just learn overnight, it takes years and years.
> 
> As far as total packages go; Charlotte, Mickie, Becky, Nikki are superior to Alexa. Emma, Sasha, Bayley are far better ring workers than her. Lana, Stephanie, Maryse, Summer, Carmella are as good, if not better than her on the mic and with their characters. Alexa is doing a good job on the mic and with her character, but she's also playing the most generic and easiest character of all; standard bitch. The others I just listed have shown more range with their characters. And I need to touch back on the total package thing; what? Alexa is not a total package. A good mic/character worker with below average ring skills is not a total package. If/when she brings her ring work up to at least above average then she can enter the total package discussion.


Yes you do hate her or you see her as mental challenged to think she will get good in 2022.
The second paragraph is joke.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont hate Alexa, not at all. I like her well enough for what she *actually* is; a decent talent, with a lot of potential, but alot of work required as opposed to what you a few others pretend Alexa is. And yes 2022 or thereabouts. She has a lot of work ahead of her in the ring. She's got the basics down but thats it, she doesn't really know what she's doing and why she's doing it. She cant pace a match, and she cant keep up with the more talented workers. This isn't something you just learn overnight, it takes years and years.
> 
> As far as total packages go; Charlotte, Mickie, Becky, *Nikki are superior to Alexa*. Emma, Sasha, Bayley are far better ring workers than her. Lana, Stephanie, Maryse, Summer, Carmella are as good, if not better than her on the mic and with their characters. Alexa is doing a good job on the mic and with her character, but she's also playing the most generic and easiest character of all; standard bitch. The others I just listed have shown more range with their characters. And I need to touch back on the total package thing; what? Alexa is not a total package. A good mic/character worker with below average ring skills is not a total package. If/when she brings her ring work up to at least above average then she can enter the total package discussion.


I wouldn't call Nikki superior to Alexa or total package at all. I think they are on the same level. Nikki is better than Alexa in the ring (and I must say Alexa is better than Nikki at this point in their carreers, Nikki after 4 years still was really bad in the ring, she only got better in the late 2014-2015 and still was fairly average) and Alexa is waaaay better on the mic, Nikki is so awkward on the mic (the constant "and you know what" in every promo) and she got exposed so bad in this last feud with Miz and Maryse, when she was far and away the worst worker of the four. And Nikki is a shitty babyface, even with her "comeback story" people still cheered her opponents (Nattie, Maryse). And I am not that big fan of Alexa, I think she is the best promo in the division, but that's it, she sucks in the ring


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I wouldn't call Nikki superior to Alexa or total package at all. I think they are on the same level. Nikki is better than Alexa in the ring (and I must say Alexa is better than Nikki at this point in their carreers, Nikki after 4 years still was really bad in the ring, she only got better in the late 2014-2015 and still was fairly average) and Alexa is waaaay better on the mic, Nikki is so awkward on the mic (the constant "and you know what" in every promo) and she got exposed so bad in this last feud with Miz and Maryse, when she was far and away the worst worker of the four. And Nikki is a shitty babyface, even with her "comeback story" people still cheered her opponents (Nattie, Maryse). And I am not that big fan of Alexa, I think she is the best promo in the division, but that's it, she sucks in the ring


Nikki in her heel run as Divas Champ showed real talent in the ring and on the mic. She had a lot of solid-good matches and was the best mic worker in the division. That Nikki I'll put firmly above Alexa in every category. I'll freely admit she was crap in her return babyface run, she regressed badly, which is to be expected with such a serious injury, and almost seemed to return just to return, and she seems focused more on the Bella 'Brand' thesedays than wrestling, nothing wrong with that though. Her run, especially the Miz/Maryse feud did sour me on her, but still her heel work was to a good level before this babyface run. I fully understand though why thats what people think of when they think of Nikki now, her last run did her image as a wrestler a lot of harm, whereas when she went down injured she was finally winning some people over.



nyelator said:


> Yes you do hate her or you see her as mental challenged to think she will get good in 2022.
> The second paragraph is joke.


Your first sentence is a joke. I'll spell it out again; I like Alexa, but for what she is, unlike you I don't pretend she's so amazing. And no taking anaother five years to become a genuinely good ring worker does not make Alexa mentally challenged. Its reality. It takes years to perfect anything. I know a lot of the IWC think their favourites were born as wrestling gods, but it takes years and years and years to hone their craft. Alexa's young, she's only been wrestling a few years, you're being ridiculous expecting her to be great immediately. And you're actually doing Alexa a disservice by acting like she has to be so great in the ring immediately when thats just not possible. 

So you disagree then that to be considered a total package you actually have to be a total package and be above average in all areas? I get that you're a huge fan of hers, but the way you feel this need to pretend she's a God and amazing at everything is absurd. All you do is put people off of Alexa.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I wouldn't call Nikki superior to Alexa or total package at all. I think they are on the same level. Nikki is better than Alexa in the ring (and I must say Alexa is better than Nikki at this point in their carreers, Nikki after 4 years still was really bad in the ring, she only got better in the late 2014-2015 and still was fairly average) and Alexa is waaaay better on the mic, Nikki is so awkward on the mic (the constant "and you know what" in every promo) and she got exposed so bad in this last feud with Miz and Maryse, when she was far and away the worst worker of the four. And Nikki is a shitty babyface, even with her "comeback story" people still cheered her opponents (Nattie, Maryse). And I am not that big fan of Alexa, I think she is the best promo in the division, but that's it, she sucks in the ring


Sucks is a stretch average or bellow average sure but suck Eva Marie 2013 level


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Strategize said:


> You think this is bad? You haven't seen anything yet, just wait until she's the number #3 girl at best on RAW.
> 
> They're loading up a 200 mag heavy machine gun ready for Sasha and Bayley. One opportunity and those bullets will be flying towards them faster than you can even blink.


Yeah, she will be lucky if she gets the third spot. Will probably go to Nia and fourth will be between Alexa and Emma.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Slackly said:


> Their hope was that Naomi winning it on the biggest stage in her hometown would get her super over. They had already ran with Becky Lynch as champion for awhile and wanted another solid face in the Smackdown division I guess. Not very in to her title win but i'm happy for her.
> 
> *Side note, its interesting that from the Team BAD heel trio, 2 are faces and 1 is MIA.*


Actually I think Tamina's been performing as a face at SmackDown live events so all three Team BAD are faces now.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

These threads never EVER get anywhere. It's always the same too, no one wants a discussion it's just "X sucks! Fuck them!" Rarely are there any eye opening moments on either side. You're set in your way and that's it. What's the point in discussing something if you're not open to change?

But that's in general, let's look at all the Naomi threads shall we? They're all the same. Someone asks a question then it morphs from whatever the topic may be, into "she botches" "she still sucks after 8 years" "she's ugly" and from there the race card is throw out BY EITHER SIDE "you just don't want a black champion beating your Barbie doll Bliss" OR "She only won cause it's Black History Month, fuckin' token bullshit!"

Even in the Total Divas thread about winning an Emmy. Total Divas IS NOT about wrestling yet some fucking how it morphed into "she shouldn't be champion" and "fuck her!" Proof's right here. Read All of This Crap and that's just one thread!

Here's my post from that particular toxic wasteland it's like I said, it's always the same bullshit.

The 8 years argument is the dumbest fucking argument against her. Everyone who uses it says the same damned thing, "It's been 8 years, she hasn't gotten better, why is she champion?" And that's it. No one ever digs deeper from there. 8 years ago was the beginning of the Piss Break era. Whether you like women's wrestling or not you know that outside of Goldberg, 2 to 4 minute matches don't go anywhere. Whether it was Mickie, Gail or McCool, none of the ladies got a fair shake. How can anyone get better like that. Developmental wasn't what it is today, that's a fact, so to hold Naomi's class of divas in lesser standing than the current is wrong. Especially when the current crop have indy cred like Sasha and Becky or are genetically superior like Paige.....and Charlotte. Not to mention that Naomi wasn't a wrestler for the entire 8 years. It was gameshow NXT with bull riding and obstacle courses, not much wrestling. From there it was Funkadactyls. Again no wrestling. From there it was Team Bad, but that was just sloppy work from the whole diva roster. Just multi-women finisher-fests. Think of most of this time like Raven's Johnny Polo era or DDP's Diamond Doll era. Not much going but if given a fair chance could be good/great with the proper changes.

And now we're here in her Glow era. Now everyone, whether you're a fan or not, compares her to Alexa Bliss.

"Alexa is amazing, why'd they give the title to that bitch?"

"Alexa isn't a good wrestler either, people just like her cause of the Harley Quinn thing."

"She's the best talker on SD! She's great"

"Talking's not wrestling, she's really freakin green."

"But Naomi can't wrestle either, she sucks and she botches all of her moves."

Now just repeat that over and over and over and over and over and over and over. No one ever stops to say that neither should be champion, it's just tear down the other. Man or woman, anyone can get a "Thank You for Your Service" title win. That's what Naomi got, Heath Slater and Rhino, Ziggler etc. But Bliss on the other hand should never have been champion. A very green wrestler like Bliss that only has a couple years of training should NOT be a "learning on the job champion." That's how someone ends up hurt. Look at Carmella, she's green too, but is she champion? Hell no. I know that Bliss is popular with the male fanbase, but her pornstar looks are just that, make up and the machine behind her. Just like Sable before her, let her get the pop, but unlike Sable, keep the belt off her. She doesn't need it.

Here's a conversation I had about Bliss a while back with straightforward answers to my questions.



DX-Superkick said:


> I don't watch WWE, but this was in the recent threads sidebar. Anyway, is Alexa Bliss a good wrestler or is she popular for being a blonde diva?





ThEmB0neZ said:


> No for the wrestler part, yes for the blonde part. People talk about her ass 85% of the time and her mic skills 14.5 % of the time.





DX-Superkick said:


> Well damn...I was reading a while back "next Trish Stratus," I guess they were wrong.





ThEmB0neZ said:


> To be fair Trish wasn't a very good wrestler when she started either.





DX-Superkick said:


> Oh I know, but she wasn't a wrestler either. She was just a pair of tits. But with Bliss, people have avys and sigs talking about how good she is, yet no one says, "check out THIS match."
> 
> It's always ass shots and facials! :cena5


Now I don't hate either girl, because I don't care about WWE. But it's more than a little troubling to me that fans can be fair, honest and mostly respectful when talking about Bliss. But contemptuous, spiteful, hateful and *insert race card here* about Naomi. That's just how I see it from the outside looking in.

:draper2


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> These threads never EVER get anywhere. It's always the same too, no one wants a discussion it's just "X sucks! Fuck them!" Rarely are there any eye opening moments on either side. You're set in your way and that's it. What's the point in discussing something if you're not open to change?
> 
> But that's in general, let's look at all the Naomi threads shall we? They're all the same. Someone asks a question then it morphs from whatever the topic may be, into "she botches" "she still sucks after 8 years" "she's ugly" and from there the race card is throw out BY EITHER SIDE "you just don't want a black champion beating your Barbie doll Bliss" OR "She only won cause it's Black History Month, fuckin' token bullshit!"
> 
> ...


Naomi has a history of botching and has been around on TV since 2013


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Insert gif of Naomi's juicy thick ass jiggling here*<<<That's why.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

THA_WRESTER said:


> *Insert gif of Naomi's juicy thick ass jiggling here*<<<That's why.


The person she stole it from has a better one.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

nyelator said:


> The person she stole it from has a better one.


Idk man, Alexa Bliss has a nice fit ass, but Naomi's ass could feed all of the starving children in Africa.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

THA_WRESTER said:


> Idk man, Alexa Bliss has a nice fit ass, but Naomi's ass could feed all of the starving children in Africa.


I would disagree Naomi ass could maybe feed Africa but Bliss's could end world hunger


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

nyelator said:


> I would disagree Naomi ass could maybe feed Africa but Bliss's could end world hunger


Picture this scenario, two separate people are chained to a bed, and both pair of beautiful buttoxes walk in the room, and sit on their face. Which person suffocates first??


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

This thread gotten even more weird than it already was.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Why is Naomi Sd women's champion?*



JafarMustDie said:


> She's garbage. Her mic skills are horrible. She should be released & go be a backup dancer somewhere.


and just think: she was the better Funkadltyle!!!!


----------



## Zidar (Apr 6, 2017)

Because WM was in her hometown, not that many people cared.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Only reason I can fathom is ....nope, can't think of a reason. 

It's the pissbreak title anyways, give it to random women in the crowd, I won't give a rat's ass.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

THA_WRESTER said:


> Idk man, Alexa Bliss has a nice fit ass, but Naomi's ass could feed all of the starving children in Africa.


It's so big that it's disgusting. Makes me soft every time I see it.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

JafarMustDie said:


> It's so big that it's disgusting. Makes me soft every time I see it.


That 40 oz bounce brutha, it's not just a fetish, it's a way of life. Like a bit of meat on my girls.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

THA_WRESTER said:


> That 40 oz bounce brutha, it's not just a fetish, it's a way of life. Like a bit of meat on my girls.


Fair enough. If she was attractive then I probably wouldn't have a problem with it. Big (natural) ass is pretty damn good!!


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

JafarMustDie said:


> Fair enough. If she was attractive then I probably wouldn't have a problem with it. Big (natural) ass is pretty damn good!!


Booty of a giant, and the face of a giraffe.

That don't seem to bother Jimmy though oos, but then again he's not married to Naomi, he's married to her ass oos. Two separate entities, personally think her ass is better in the ring than Naomi is though oos.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

JafarMustDie said:


> It's so big that it's disgusting. Makes me soft every time I see it.


Naomi is too much woman for you. Your dick wouldn't know what to do with her body, so it shrivels up intimidated. There's always flat iPhones like Charles for ya, I guess.


----------



## Jonny '88 (Nov 19, 2016)

Man, Naomi is fine, I couldn't imagine getting near that booty. I like all women, that aren't as big as Nia Jax. Once you've been with a variety you learn how great and more willing the less attractive ones can be. Naomi though, shit, you gotta be crazy to not like that goddess, but, to each his own.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

heel_turn said:


> Naomi is too much woman for you. Your dick wouldn't know what to do with her body, so it shrivels up intimidated. There's always flat iPhones like Charles for ya, I guess.


Now that's how you heel turn.

Roman Reigns, take notes.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

heel_turn said:


> Naomi is too much woman for you. Your dick wouldn't know what to do with her body, so it shrivels up intimidated. There's always flat iPhones like Charles for ya, I guess.


Having a huge ass = "too much woman"? Lmao you got it all wrong there bud. But yeah you can have that ratchet garbage. I'll take a classy woman with a nice body.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

JafarMustDie said:


> But yeah you can have that *ratchet garbage.*


I'm still waiting on you to explain this. What makes this woman "ratchet garbage?"


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Transitional champ, had to get the belt from Alexa to Charlotte and didn't want to use Becky to do it.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

Naomi is NOT sloppier than Lita. Lita was an unsafe mess her entire career. She never improved even in some of the most basic of wrestling moves. Point blank period.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Transitional champ, had to get the belt from Alexa to Charlotte and didn't want to use Becky to do it.


This. She's been with the company seven years. She got the belt like people at a normal job get "Employee of the month".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JafarMustDie said:


> Having a huge ass = "too much woman"? Lmao you got it all wrong there bud. But yeah you can have that ratchet garbage. I'll take a classy woman with a nice body.


a)What makes her ratchet garbage?
b)How do you know she's not classy?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> I'm still waiting on you to explain this. What makes this woman "ratchet garbage?"


Might have something to do with skin color...


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Hopefully, she's simply a transitional champ. Someone as horrible as her can't possibly be anywhere near the title scene for wrong... right?.. Right?!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Hopefully she's just keeping the belt warm for someone far more talented, like Charlotte or Sasha Banks...


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Naomi segment with James and Carmella was gold. Short but effective. She does the tough girl shtick really well. I think shell go more over if they just let her be that gangsta


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Tonight was good. I don't like when she forces the Feel the Glow line into every promo. Tonight was what she should be doing.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Tonight was good. I don't like when she forces the Feel the Glow line into every promo. Tonight was what she should be doing.


I wouldn't mind a program with Naomi and Carmellasworth. But Naomi was in her element, it seems like she had some input in what she had to say and it worked. It felt natural


----------



## jellybeanx007 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ja AG said:


> Naomi segment with James and Carmella was gold. Short but effective. She does the tough girl shtick really well. I think shell go more over if they just let her be that gangsta


And then that effect was immediately lost when Naomi turned to Shane and said, "I apologize Shane. Please tell us who will be joining SDL."


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

jellybeanx007 said:


> And then that effect was immediately lost when Naomi turned to Shane and said, "I apologize Shane. Please tell us who will be joining SDL."


That would have been the perfect time to say something along the lines of 
"Yea you gon feel the glow" with the same energy/same attitude nonetheless that segment showed that she is capable of a good mic segment. The potential is there


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

she's not terrible, but there are so many better options.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

dat ass tho


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Because she's talented, entertaining, and starting to get over. Becky fanboys need to get over it.

In regards to her mic skills, she's more natural on the mic as a heel. But these are the same people who praise Sasha, Becky, and Bayley, who are also terrible on the mic and extremely overrated in the ring.


----------

